# Yes!! Leaving for the Show TODAY!!!!



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

WOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars: :wahoo: :wahoo: :leap: Today I'm leaving for my 3d show!!!!!!  I'm sooooo totally EXCITED!! :clap:

OMG, but this is a BIIIIIIGG show! We had to get health certificates and everything! It was kinda scary, because we've never had to get those before....Luckily they passed!

We're leaving in a few hours...still gotta load up the truck! 

I'll post results tomorrow!!! :shades:

Here are some pics of my pretty girls: :greengrin:

Hull's HJE Frosty Morning-"Frosty"








Hul's HJE Breath Of Fresh Air-"Brea"


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Have FUN :clap: Good luck to you and your girls!


----------



## Cali (Aug 2, 2012)

Are you headed to Bravos Valley fair? My husband and I are going to attend as spectators  Good luck!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you, Liz!! Oh my goodness, I just CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :hair:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

have a great time!! :greengrin:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Best of Luck!!!!
Make sure you get LOADS of pictures!! :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good luck!!! Have fun!! Don't forget the pics!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Have fun!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok, just got back.......was SOOOOO EXCITED!!!! I got:

Frosty, ring A: 2nt place
Frosty, ring B: 1st place, Grand Champion
Brea, ring A: 1st place, Grand Champion
Brea, ring B: 1st place Reserve Grand Champion

OMG, I was just :wahoo: :dance: 

Pics coming soon!!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Well done !!! Thats brilliant!!! :thumb: 
Looking forward to the pics


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome!!! CONGRATS!! Can't wait to see pics! LOL!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

That's great! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!That's so awesome! Pics???


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!

Those are awesome placings You must be so very pleased :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! Your goats looked beautiful!


----------

